# استفسار



## fearlessheart (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا طالب بالسنة الاعدادية بكلية هندسة المطرية ( جامعه حلوان)
لكن اريد ان استفسر عن قسم بترول و تعدين القاهرة علما انه متاح لى التحويل ارجو الافادة وشكرا لكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (30 يوليو 2009)

شوف انت حابب القسم ولا لا

و خد بالك انك لو دخلتة لازم تبقى مجتهد جدا عشان تدخل بترول والا مجموعك لو ضعيف هتدخل تعدين

ميولك و حبك للقسم هو اللى هيخليك تدخلة مش اى حاجة تانية

انت ممكن تفضل فى المطرية عندك اقسام باور و مدنى و ميكانيكا باور و سيارات

و ممكن تحول حلوان عندك كهرباء باور و اتصالات و حاسبات و طبية 
و ممكن تروح القاهرة

و استخير ربنا و شوف انت بتحب اية


----------



## fearlessheart (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد*

شكرا لك اخى الغالى على اهتمامك 
بس يا ريت لو تعرف مواد ايه هدرسها و ايه فرص العمل و اماكن التدريب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

بتتكلم عن انهى قسم او كلية طيب؟؟

على فكرة انا من المطرية اصلا


----------



## fearlessheart (31 يوليو 2009)

*رد*

اهلا بيك يا بشمهندس 
انا بتكلم عن بترول و تعدين القاهرة 
يعنى عايز اعرف اى معلومات مفيدة عنها


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (31 يوليو 2009)

> اهلا بيك يا بشمهندس
> انا بتكلم عن بترول و تعدين القاهرة
> يعنى عايز اعرف اى معلومات مفيدة عنها



بصراحة معرفش كتير عنها 

ادخل على الرابط دة الموقع الرسمى لجامعة القاهرة

 قسم هندسة المناجم والبترول والفلزات


----------



## م.دودوي (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركاته انا كنت عايزه استفسر عن تعدين قسم بتروول في جامعه القااهره انا خلصت اعدادي في هندسه طنطا وعايزه ادخل بتررول بس تقديري جيد هو ينفع والا لا وهو حلو للبنات عشان بحب القسم ده جدا ولا زم زي مبيقولوا الا قامه في القااهرررهممكن حد يدفدني بجد ضروري جدا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أغسطس 2009)

> السلام عليكم ورحمه اللله وبركاته انا كنت عايزه استفسر عن تعدين قسم بتروول في جامعه القااهره انا خلصت اعدادي في هندسه طنطا وعايزه ادخل بتررول بس تقديري جيد هو ينفع والا لا وهو حلو للبنات عشان بحب القسم ده جدا ولا زم زي مبيقولوا الا قامه في القااهرررهممكن حد يدفدني بجد ضروري جدا



التحول اصلا من امتياز او جيد جدا مرتفع بالقليل اوييي

و القسم مش مناسب للبنات خاالص


----------



## fearlessheart (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الرد يا بشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

العفو على اية

طمنا عملت اية؟؟


----------



## fearlessheart (15 أغسطس 2009)

*رد*

الحقيقة انا استقريت على قسم مدنى المطرية لأنى بصراحة محستش انى هلاقى نفسى فى بترول شكرا مرة اخرى على اهتمامك
و الله الموفق


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا معاك يا باشمهندس يا هندسة

و حيث كدة دة منتدى هندسة المطرية و فية قسم مدنى جميل هيعجبك ان شاء الله

وعرفنا على نفسك هناك

http://www.matarya.com/forum/


----------

